# Barbecue Chicken - It's whats for dinner



## bknox (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I have spent the last 3 weekends stripping, sanding, treating, staining and urathaining a floor. last night I finailly gave up, I mean finished, and fired up the grill. I used my still un-modified Chargriller and royal oak. The chicken was rubbed in KNox's Cracked Pepper dry rub and basted with homemade BBQ sauce for the last 5 minutes or so.

My batteries where dead up until the drumsticks had been platted but here is what  have.






My daughter was sneaking up to grab some. She had on her oven mit because they where hot!







You could really smell the cracked pepper and spices toasting as they cooked and then the smell of sweet and tangy bbq sauce slightly burning on the grate. It was a little piece of heaven.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 17, 2007)

looks very nice bryan


----------



## Big Ron1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks great!  Interested in a Rub Trade??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2007)

wow, surprised at that rub on chicken...I'll have to try it.
I did a pork loin completely covered with the BKnox jamaican
jerk rub this weekend...excellent!   I did a little finger taste test out
of the box...one quick taste of the jerk and one quick taste of the
chipotle bbq rub....my mouth was on fire!  Good stuff, and tastes
better when cooked on meat instead of raw finger.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 18, 2007)

That looks real good Bryan... Make some curry now...


----------



## john a (Sep 18, 2007)

That looks great Brian, good job.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

yum


----------



## wittdog (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice...Very Nice


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 18, 2007)

MMMM !
I want sum for breakfast!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, I'd eat that.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 18, 2007)

Fine looking chicken.  I love that smell.


----------



## bknox (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry all, I am eating what's left with lunch.


Sapo, curry is on the way. I was all geared up for it then the weather turned warm again but soo, and a couple curry pasts as well, for winter.


----------



## bknox (Sep 18, 2007)

Ron,

I would love to trade.

I pm'd my address to you. 

Look forward to trying your rubs!

BRyan


----------



## Trekr (Sep 18, 2007)

Where did you find a six legged chicken?   Great looking grub.


----------



## bknox (Sep 19, 2007)

I thought they all had six legs!


----------

